# You Think You Are Having A Bad Day, Look At This!!!



## 4GSR (Aug 31, 2016)

A buddy of mine texted this to me a while ago.  For those that are not familiar with oilfield equipment, this is a reel of coil tubing used for doing service work down in a oilwell that is generally under hydrostatic pressure. The reel of tubing is about 2.063" OD or 2.375" OD and probably about 5,000 to 6,000 foot long.  This is a replacement reel that was going to a company that has coil tubing trucks to exchange or replace a worn out reel of tubing.  It appears the trailer hit high center on the road bed, plowed up the asphalt, almost dumped the reel of coil tubing.  That reel of tubing weighs around 150,000 to 175,000 lbs.!!!


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 31, 2016)

His escort should have caught that. But the driver is on the hook for it. Glad it wasn't me! 

On the other hand, grrrr another one of  my tools getting delayed.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 31, 2016)

My son owns a pilot company and I'm sure he'd be spitting out a bunch of 'colorful metaphors' if that was his run.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 31, 2016)

i worked for a drayage company when i was a bit younger.
one day, a driver of the 5T articulated boom lift truck had a load on the bed and didn't fully retract the boom stick and hook.
the boom and stick stuck up a bit over 15' in that condition- the driver tried to pass under a 14'2" overpass at 55 mph 
it took wreckers nearly 2 hours to free the truck.
the truck never rolled again under it's own power & the pucker marks will never come out of the driver's seat.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 31, 2016)

I used to work for a company that made cruisers, 45, 53 and 60 foot yachts. They were based on Lake Erie, and shipped 'boats' all over the world.  
They were sending a 53 footer to a marine show in Miami one spring, had the deck house and flying bridge disassembled and stacked on the deck, thus reducing the height by several feet. It was travelling on a flat-bed truck. The driver had a pole to equal or exceed the height of the load. He got as far as Atlanta, saw an overpass ahead, stopped, walked his pole through the overpass, no sweat.  Started up and took about 1 foot off most of the deckhouse. 'Twas the same as High Center, except it was low center under the bridge. The trailer was long enough that when the  cab started up, the back end was still going down and it stopped the truck. He backed out, lashed down all the loose stuff and returned to the factory. We rebuilt the deck house and sold it for a bargain to someone who never new the whole story.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 31, 2016)

doesn't seam like a good trailer choice...

while we are on the subject..a couple months ago I came upon a similar rig carrying long bridge trusses....they guy is driving in the  left lane ALL lights are blinking...I go to pass (three lanes) over next thing i know there is a guy in front of me yelling can't you see the ####### turn signals..and points to the blinking lights....after lots of bad words from the guy I said when ALL the lights are blinking how in the bologna sandwich can YOU TELL...me and the 5 people behind me thought the same thing...


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 31, 2016)

Ken, you don't happen to know where that happened do you? I try to keep a finger on the coil tubing world. A lot of my work, when I'm actually doing it, is in that area. It's been rumored that the Permian is picking up, with companies buying lots and lots of property and drilling rights. They must know something.

Incidentally, the coil tubing motors I build are 2-3/16" mostly, with development in smaller, 1-7/8" sizes. I have future plans for tools up to 4-1/2", but they are a long ways off at the moment. I have been asked to develop a hydraulic jar for 4-1/2" holes, but that too is a ways off.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 31, 2016)

I worked with a guy, Jack Donahue, back in the 1980's who, besides being a good equipment mechanic, also had a heavy hauling operation on the side.  He got a job to haul a M1 Abrams tank down from northern California to the southern California desert for the military.  He loaded it with the 105 mm barrel facing forward, and in a low position, but did not tie the barrel down.  I guess the barrel was lifted hydraulically, and while he was driving, the barrel ratcheted its way gradually upward as it went over larger bumps in the road.  Finally, in downtown Los Angeles on an early weekday morning on a major freeway, the barrel caught the side of an freeway overpass at about 55 mph.  Broke the overpass pretty badly, but it did not come down because of all the steel in it, took the tank off the trailer rig, and stopped LA traffic for that day and well beyond.  It must have scared the crap out of him.  After that day we nicknamed him "Cannonball" Donahue, and the name stuck for at at least as long as I knew him.


----------



## Sandia (Sep 1, 2016)

Any one that has been in the heavy haul truck transportation business could write a book on cargo and property damage.  I recall back in the day we were moving Apache helicopters from North Ft. Hood, Tx to Port of Beaumont. One of the securement devices on the tail rotor of one of the aircraft came lost and we hit an over pass with it as it had rotated to a vertical position.  Uncle Sam likes to be reimbursed for those things. Conversely, I had two trailers totaled  because of loader error in driving heavy tracked vehicles onto the trailers. Never got paid for those.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 1, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Ken, you don't happen to know where that happened do you? I try to keep a finger on the coil tubing world. A lot of my work, when I'm actually doing it, is in that area. It's been rumored that the Permian is picking up, with companies buying lots and lots of property and drilling rights. They must know something.
> 
> Incidentally, the coil tubing motors I build are 2-3/16" mostly, with development in smaller, 1-7/8" sizes. I have future plans for tools up to 4-1/2", but they are a long ways off at the moment. I have been asked to develop a hydraulic jar for 4-1/2" holes, but that too is a ways off.



Tony,
That tubing very well could have been something smaller but I doubt it.  I know there's a lot of 2.063 at one time, but who knows.  I don't deal with coil tubing tools, been asked to, just not my cup of tea.  This happen somewhere near around Pleasanton.  That's where most of the service companies have their yards set up at for the Eagleford. 
Ken


----------



## mcostello (Sep 2, 2016)

Google bridge torn down in England by truck, too busy right now.


----------



## David S (Sep 2, 2016)

Or skyway bridge crash here in ontario not long ago.  Big dump truck with extra long dump, left it up as he drove into the bridge.  Not pretty.

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=skyway bridge crash

David


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 3, 2016)

David,

That link you posted, my Google Chrome does not like it.  Blocked it big time!  Is there an chance of posting a picture, jepg file directly?

Thanks, Ken


----------



## rwm (Sep 3, 2016)

David S said:


> Or skyway bridge crash here in ontario not long ago.  Big dump truck with extra long dump, left it up as he drove into the bridge.  Not pretty.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=skyway bridge crash
> 
> David


I was driving home one day on I85. I passed the bed of a large dump truck parked in the right lane (Just the bed!) The truck was about 1/4 miles further down the road pulled over. Yes, he had the bed lifted up a little and hit a bridge. It had happened minutes earlier. Apparently some have shear pins for this very reason.
Robert


----------



## David S (Sep 3, 2016)

4gsr said:


> David,
> 
> That link you posted, my Google Chrome does not like it.  Blocked it big time!  Is there an chance of posting a picture, jepg file directly?
> 
> Thanks, Ken






David


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 3, 2016)

That dump truck driver was drunk and had an open bottle in the cab, but due to the time delay prior to testing him, all the drunk driving charges were thrown out. They tested him after the police and others were sure the bridge would stay standing and no one was hurt when the scaffolding came down. After 5 hrs he still blew way over but that was 2 hours too long to be legal. Horse pucks! Dump trucks should not be able to roll at high speeds with the box up. Faulty interlocks or non existent interlocks. Too many of these types of crashes happen.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 3, 2016)

We've got a low clearance rail overpass on the inner loop around Tyler. Many, many times over the years trucks have had issues getting under it. Some have gotten stuck, but it was close enough to just let the air out of the tires and back out. Some not so close. Finally, after many years and many accidents, they are building a new overpass. It is quite a project. You can't just swerve over to a new route with a RR......the shift must be pretty gradual, so it takes a lot of room to move over. I think they may be just about done with it, but it has taken several years. Probably red tape and changing the right of way, etc. Looks really kind of funny, because it isn't all that much higher, but I guess the incline can't be too abrupt either, so it takes some distance to gain a foot or two of elevation. I haven't been on that side of town (opposite me) in a while, so they may be done. I think my dad nearly got caught under it once, but realized it was going to be close, so did a double check and stopped to re-route.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 3, 2016)

If your talking about the track by hwy 31, no still working it. 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 3, 2016)

As a truck driver, all these bridge hits could have been avoided if the driver would do a walk around inspection after EVERY DUMP! I have run many yards of gravel through a 10 yard and NEVER hit a bridge or overpass.
Iv hauled oversize loads and never hit a permanent structure.
On the other hand, I have torn down dozens of illegal overhead lines.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 3, 2016)

We have two places in town that have low clearance. Both are just over 10 foot. With all the signage installed leading up to either one, they are still hit fairly regularly. I have suggested that there be a swinging pole that crosses the roads just after the last cross street so that if you are too high you might notice before the hitting the bridge. I know that I have seen these used in rail yards and other places. This fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeah Jake, that one on the west side by 31. I haven't been out that way since we finished wiring the TJC Energy building over there, but then I started cutting through on Lyon and coming in the back way. Stopped going all the way out to the loop....too much traffic at that light that I didn't need to go through. That has been a long project for them.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 3, 2016)

Pierre, we use those in the parking garages at the hospital I do some work for. The parking garage the contractors park in is a stressed concrete structure, so they sure don't want anyone running into those columns, or scraping the beams. I'm going to install a couple of new automatic gates on one level, and they are really strict on even drilling anchor bolt holes for the pedestals. There are a couple of inductive loops we usually just saw into the concrete or asphalt and seal in, but not here. Having to use a surface mount rigid loop and glue it down. Not liking that too much. It's the top level, exposed to the sun so the adhesive choice will be critical. Not looking forward to that part of it. 

I see them other places as well. Banks often, since their canopies are often short. And delicate.


----------

